# 1+1 skinny guy program?



## snoogans (Mar 22, 2007)

Read the article on the front page and started using this program this week.
I like the total body training aspect but lifting that heavy for 12 weeks seems crazy.  4x4, 5x5, and ocasionally 6x6 sets OK but who does a 7x7 for four exercises for three weeks?  I would be in the gym for two hours.  I was wondering if anyone has done this 12 week cycle.  It seems like an injury waiting to happen unless there's some tweaking to the sets or reps involved.

With P/RR/S there's only 1 week of heavy strength training and then you get a two week break.  It just seems iffy.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 22, 2007)

P/RR/S is not iffy. It's an effective program for building mass.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he meants PRRS is good, but the program with the 7x7 is iffy.


----------



## snoogans (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, I know P/RR/S works.  Just wondering if anyone else has input on this other program.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2007)

snoogans said:


> Read the article on the front page and started using this program this week.
> I like the total body training aspect but lifting that heavy for 12 weeks seems crazy.  4x4, 5x5, and ocasionally 6x6 sets OK but who does a 7x7 for four exercises for three weeks?  I would be in the gym for two hours.  I was wondering if anyone has done this 12 week cycle.  It seems like an injury waiting to happen unless there's some tweaking to the sets or reps involved.
> 
> With P/RR/S there's only 1 week of heavy strength training and then you get a two week break.  It just seems iffy.



4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7


Where is that article?  That is possibly the stupidest shit I have heard of in awhile.  I want to see how it is laid out.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 22, 2007)

7x7 and even 6x6 seems too much especially for a skinny ectomorph. Looks liek it would lead to CNS burnout and a classic case of overtraining.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 4x4
> 5x5
> 6x6
> 7x7
> ...



Bodybuilding.com - Vince DelMonte - Defeat Skinny Genetics: The 1 + 1 Skinny Guy Transformation Program!

Thats it, i think.

Suffice to say, im not a fan.


----------



## snoogans (Mar 23, 2007)

It's on the front page of this site.  By Vince Delmonte.  "Defeat your Skinny
Genetics and Own 2007"


----------

